# VW Crossblue to replace Routan



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

Here it is ... kind of reminds me of the newest Dodge Durango but definitely not a minivan ...

http://www.autoweek.com/article/20130114/detroit/130119921#ixzz2HyRGYzbH


----------



## EuroPartsBin (Dec 11, 2012)

Once you start making a vehicle sculpted to "American needs", you lose.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks like a Mazda CX-9 w/ cheap aftermarket taillight/headlight covers. It looks decidedly un-VW to me. About the same size as a Toureg? And that layout can't fully replace the minivan market. I wish VW would bring one of their minivans from Europe or Mexico here.

Also, sounds like _expensive_ maintenance with the diesel-hybrid offering with 2 batteries, plus the complicated "automatic" transmission.

Oh well...can't say I'm surprised really, but what an underwhelming offering.


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

Very, very nice! I am looking forward to seeing this vehicle at the NAIAS.


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

early74B said:


> Here it is ... kind of reminds me of the newest Dodge Durango but definitely not a minivan ...
> 
> http://www.autoweek.com/article/20130114/detroit/130119921#ixzz2HyRGYzbH


Hmmm, pretty close if you ask me ... but then again many cars are getting to look alike


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

The Auto Week article says this is about the same size as a Toureg. So does this replace both the Routan and the Toureg? Or is VW planning to sell 2 similar sized SUVs? If not, then why didn't VW just "cheapen" the Toureg a little bit on the low-end with a lower-equipped base model? The Audi badge is for the luxury end anyway.


----------



## JDB001 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Replace? It should be a NEW Era!!*

Looks the same as a Dodge? Four wheels - yes, rounded box - yes, but different grill and rear. Is that enough - maybe not - but a good start. Take some chrome off and smooth it a little more on the edges. 

Better be a Turbo Diesel 3 liter at 200+ HP with a 7speed DSG (to tweak the mpg's a little) and 4-motion option @ 40 mpg - WITHOUT electrics and expensive batteries, or VW will blow it. It only does 14 - 15 miles on the battery - a failure today for a battery vehicle. If it can not do at least 37 - 40 miles ( prefer 50 miles) on a surburban commute loop as an all electric, it is useless for the $4K - $5K extra the electric motors and battery cost. Think about it. 

This SUV should be $40K at most - the model without electrics - including the normal amenities like "big" audio, satelite radio, navigation, independent Dual AC controls, leather, 19" rims (20" are more interesting), and 6 seats would do fine. I know VW marketing USA is in love with 7 seats but for 98% of the cases it will be added cost for little return and use. (Get a minivan if you need 7 seats.)

They need to get it out there ASAP! Delivery starting not later than mid 2014 - late 2013 would be even better. Chrank up the "Chattanooga Choo Choo" and start kicking them out!


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

Zambee500 said:


> The Auto Week article says this is about the same size as a Toureg. So does this replace both the Routan and the Toureg? Or is VW planning to sell 2 similar sized SUVs? If not, then why didn't VW just "cheapen" the Toureg a little bit on the low-end with a lower-equipped base model? The Audi badge is for the luxury end anyway.



A bit of speculation over on the Touareg forums but most think the T-Reg will stay in place as it serves as the basis for the Porsche Cayenne and Audi Q7 (all start out in the same factory in Bratislava but Audi & Porsche finish them up in their own). VW says this will start around $32K for a base model ... it's no minivan but will carry 6 or 7 depending on the seat config. 

A lot of mfg's offer models fairly close in pricing to each other to suit all tastes but I'm not so sure if a prospective Touareg buyer will also consider this but as a number also own the smaller Tiguan they may choose this as a second vehicle if they really need to carry more than the 5 that the Touareg can. The funny thing though is if you compare MSRP's ... the high end Routan is about the same as the base Touareg model (~ $44K before discounts) so go figure! 

Many have been asking for a hybrid - plug-in - diesel so this could indeed have at least some lining up; haven't looked at all the details but if they keep the engine small enough and overall weight down (doubtful with a battery pack) they could avoid the added complexity and chance for pump failures, etc. of the AdBlue systems in the current bigger TDI models.


----------



## VW_Enthu1 (Oct 23, 2004)

(scratching my head) So, it's going to slot-in between the Tiquan and Touareg, but replace the Routan? I have to believe we're missing something...as in the article doesn't fully reflect VW's intentions. If it does reflect their intentions, I'll guarantee right now this is another stupid move that will fail miserably. All this vehicle will do is steal buyers from the other two - assuming the article is correct and they both still exist along with a "Crossblue". 

Will VW ever stop screwing around and just make a new Microbus in some form?! It would already have segment interest with an American customer base that knows and loves the name - not to mention it would finally provide a family offering. It wouldn't sell millions, but it would sell a hell of a lot more than these three SUV's all clustered together in an already congested segment. 

What the hell are the VW marketing guys doing? You increased your sales in 2012 with the Passat which was a no-brainer (give US customers the larger midsize they wanted 20 years ago). OK, that wave is over. You need products to fill gaps guys - not unnecessary product lines to cram between two already-soft products. :facepalm:

(..and yes, it looks like a Durango. How is that NOT obvious? When I first looked at it, that's what I thought it was. Damn, VW ...get your head out of your a**)


----------



## thenew3 (Jun 18, 2006)

I think this is a perfect vehicle to fill an area where VW doesn't have anything at the moment.
a 6 or 7 passenger vehicle is useful to many people, especially those with kids or big families.

I for one would happily purchase this over the MB GL350 or Ford explorer we were looking at buying for our growing family. (we don't like mini vans so a 7 seat mini van is out of the question).

There are no other 6 or 7 passenger mini van/ suv on the market that can do a 7 second 0-60 and still get 35 mpg on the highway (prelim specs of this thing)

If the interior space is similar to the explorer or GL350, this thing would be perfect for us. Now if it can only come to market sooner and with a reasonable price tag.


----------



## Edsel (Aug 9, 2009)

*WTF?*

From the company that created the first mass-market minivan with the Type 2 microbus, they now give us a crossover SUV and announce it as the replacement for the Routan? :screwy:


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

I see this as a great direct replacement for the Touareg. :thumbup: While I'm sure many may replace their Routans with this, it will not fill the entire void left by the outgoing Routan. It lacks the overal interior volume and versatility of a minivan, will you be able to thow a 4x8 sheet of plywood in it flat with the seats folded/removed? What will play a big part in sales is the price. I realize this is just a concept at the moment, but if/when production begins will the price be competetive with minivans, or will it be priced too high like most SUV's and crossovers of the size? I guess just have to wait and see what VW does with the design. opcorn:


----------



## Mr Wolf (Feb 18, 1999)

A minivan replacement? The only replacement I see is that when we move out of our minivan we could move into something like this. However, for me to even consider it, it must: 
a) be TDI off the hop 
b) no silly hybrid system 
c) be able to tow 5000 lbs 
d) start under $45k CAD w/ TDI 
e) be 7 passenger with 3rd row seating comfortable for adults at least 5'10" 

In other words, ain't gonna happen. It will attempt to fit into the same market at the Infiniti JX. VW is so tragically late to this party, that it is unlikely they will be able to do anything truly different, and will end up being an "also ran".


----------



## kctdi (Jan 24, 2004)

Another CUV this time from VW. 

KC.


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

Any news on this bad boy.....


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

The other poster above hit it. It's a Jeep. My sister-in-law owns one of the new Jeeps and as soon as I saw the pic I thought it was a Jeep advertisement. Do you think VW would again turn to Chrysler as a rebadge for VW?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

DELAYED. 

http://www.autoblog.com/2013/08/16/vw-delays-cross-blue-production-decision/


----------



## vdubdubdub (Mar 6, 2006)

*Crossblue Production News*

I've been following the Crossblue story too. So far I've seen reports that it will be built in Chattanooga, or Shanghai, or Mexico ...

http://auto.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=527493

http://www.carnewschina.com/2013/08...ssblue-coupe-will-be-made-in-china-from-2015/

http://www.hispanicbusiness.com/2013/8/22/vw_crossblue_suv_may_be_on.htm

Looks like it could still be years away (2015? 2016?) before we see the Crossblue in showrooms? (The 2014 Highlander Hybrid might make me decide not to wait!)


----------



## Doberman (Oct 2, 2001)

*Can't wait for magical unicorn Crossblue*

A year from now the 2014 Highlander will be on end of year sale. Hopefully the Crossblue will have at least been announced as a 2015. If not, after five VW's since 2001 (couple of 2 year leases), I may have to get a Toyota. Come on VW, you had no problem feeding us that Chrysler Routan crap. Some of us need a 3 row family hauler. Heck, I'd bought a new Passat wagon to replace my 2007 but you don't sell one anymore. Crossblue name suxs but the car looks great, BUILD IT! Make the 2.0TSI engine the base and I'll order one retail.


----------

